# Compared to your instructor, are you......



## IcemanSK (Apr 7, 2008)

more strict, less strict, or about the same? We in MA are famous for saying, "my instructor would have never let *that* happen in class."

I'm a fairly strict instructor, but am nothing nearly as strict as my 1st instructor. I go to some school & think they aren't as strict as I am. I've had instructors tell me they need to tighten up a bit after seeing my students. I'm by no means draconian in my leadership, however, I just have high expectations of what class should be like. I observe the same level (or higher) at other schools.

How about you? How are you compared to your instructor?


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 7, 2008)

I am Strict but nothing like him but then again these are not the same type of people doing MA today. Alot are in it for fitness only.


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 7, 2008)

Where I learned it, Kung Fu San Soo was low key on tradition and formality. I'm a little more *strict* (bring in some of my Kempo background ), but then I teach adolescents, so am trying to help them understand how to be a mensch, too. 

On the other hand, I'm much more of a stickler for safety than my kfss instructor, but much less so (more realistic about making the training street-useful?) than my particular kempo instructors were.

But then, I'm a legend in my own mind. :headbangin::rofl:


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd like to say I'm about the same... but I suspect that I let students sidetrack me more because they ask more questions.

It's interesting...  We did, we didn't particularly question.  Sometime over the past several years, students have taken to questioning a lot more...  I'm still scratching my head over some of the questions and ideas one student came up with this evening.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 7, 2008)

I did strict when I first started teaching, then I relaxed


----------



## exile (Apr 7, 2008)

I try to use minimum discipline, always. I'm not comfortable asking for deference, and while I'll react sharply if there's persistent disruption, I don't want the police officer's or authority figure's role; I think of teaching as something quite different. My own instructor is much more laid-back than many an instructor, but he's a bit more of a stickler than I am. Minimal discipline necessary to keep the teaching situation comfortable for everyone is what I aim for...


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm much less strict, I grew up in a dungeon dojo and had that type of massive pushup spar till you puke and bleed instructor.  Can't do that anymore and have a successful school.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 8, 2008)

I have had a few teachers. Comparing myself to them, I am less strict than most, as strict as some. With that said, I'm pretty relaxed when I teach. I believe that I will receive the respect that I deserve for the level that I teach. Respect should not be something that I need to demand verbally. In order to get respect, you must first give respect. By respecting yourself and those around you, you will earn the respect of others. As far as chatter while I'm teaching, for the most part, I find it very effective to simply stop talking and allow peer pressure to control the class. All in all, I believe classes should be informative and fun! Most students today are not in it for the traditional sense.


----------

